# Does this look like the work of grubs?



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

What should I treat the lawn with?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine looks like that too.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Could be brown patch (the roots will be rotten), but it sure looks like a Chinch bug infestation from the photo ( we used to get a coffee can, opened on both ends and push it in the ground slightly near the dead edges. Fill it near to the top with water and look for floating chinch bugs). Two different treatments.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Most lawns have been getting this

I believe its brown patch in most cases - 

Some have found bugs and are treating for cinch bugs

It got me between the sidewalk and the street 

You can let it run its course - and it will grow back - or plant new grass

Treating something that is dead will not make it green

There has been a run on Organic Fertilizer that helps with Brown Patch - the Mfg of Micro Life is having trouble keeping it in stock for the nurseries ....

This is an issue due to all the rain causing the problem - if you use high nitrogen fertilizer it will make the problem worse


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The local cat up here in North Tejas said it's mostly caused from all the wet weather we had earlier and watering at night and fertilizing makes it worse.He say's to not fertilize until October,but that's up here.I did all he said and mine came back and looks great.We had the dead spots last summer and it took until now to completely fill back in.Our problem was brown thatch.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm ready for all of mine to die it's growing way too fast


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Chinch Bugs invaded our subdivision a couple weeks ago. Friday was fine, Sunday when I came home they were eating away. Sprayed Sunday and they still managed to do alot of damage. 
Now my shrubs are full of small white moths so I sprayed them yesterday. Neighbor had his treated by the Pros and actually looks worst than mine.
That photo looks like fungas to me since is sporadic. Chinch Bugs will wipe the entire area out in matter of a couple days.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

web worms


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

cva34 said:


> web worms


Funny you mention web worms.I've seen them just recently and never in my 100 years have I seen them so late in the year.They're just now showing up in pecan trees here in Del Norte Tejas.


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

Abc13 just wrote a story on this. Interesting read. Fortunately it hasn't hit me like some of my neighbors.

http://abc13.com/news/webworms-turning-green-grass-brown-across-houston/1519714/


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonder if BT would work to do them in?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So I was putting out brown patch combo fertilizer in my neighbors yard yesterday and he is covered with the moths .... and I had to ask why I didnt have them but those around me did - 

This year to control the fleas I used Food grade DE and used Nematodes specifically for fleas .... I feel this is the reason I did not get hit ....

We are almost past this BTW - just need to hang in there


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

My error, we have been invaded with Web Worms as well. Now they are little white moths by the thousands and I have sprayed the shrubs etc heavy twice.


----------

